# Heat Press on Denier Nylon



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All!

A few weeks back I posted because I was having a problem heat pressing Stahls Opaque on Denier Nylon drawstring bags. The design was pulling off with the mask after heat pressing. 

I wanted to post for people who may come across the same issues I had and explain what worked for me. 

*1.* I kept the heat at 305 degrees. Medium pressure. Believe it or not... I bumped up the heat to 7 seconds instead of 5.

*2.* Pre press the bag to remove moisture.

*3. *I layed down the design then rubbed it really good with a hand towel before pressing.

*4.* Cover with TWO craft sheets (or teflon). 

I didn't need to put anything inside the bag. It didn't come close to melting shut or anything. 

*5.* Press for the 7 seconds. Remove the craft sheets (or teflon).

Then I rubbed down the design really well again before pealing. 
Starting at one corner I used a slower and consistent pull... close to the design and watching carefully to make sure all was laid down nicely. 

If you do see a little bit of crinkling after pressing then carefully tug at the bag before rubbing the design and peeling the mask. This seemed to be a huge help!

*6.* Cover again with the craft sheets and press for the additional 5 seconds to seal the design. I waiting a couple seconds before removing the craft sheets. 

I hope this helps for someone who might be having difficulties!!


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm.
We have had no problems using Opaque on denier nylon bags. No special rubbing or anything needed. When we have had problems with excess backing remaining, it always seemed to be not enough pressure.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Normally plastisol needs an additive to adhere properly to nylon.


----------



## cutetees (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you press glitter vinyl onto the nylon bags? I have a cheer team that wants the same glitter vinyl that I put on their shirts on the draw string bags. If this is possible please let me know how.

Thanks!!


----------

